# Any advice on a bad speeding ticket?



## GTOfreak (Apr 5, 2005)

Well, besides "don't speed". I did something really stupid this morning. I let a lowly Jetta VR6 get on my nerves. Next thing I know I'm going 110, and he's chasing after me. I know better......I know better......here comes the blue lights.....#*($&%^#*$($%......clocked me 110 in a 65. Reckless driving and speeding. Not good. How bad is this gonna hurt? Court is in 2 weeks. My last speeding ticket was 2 years ago, and minor. This is my first serious traffic offense in over 30 years of driving. :confused


----------



## bemeyer (Apr 4, 2005)

Ouch!! I got pulled over for racing a few years ago, but it was a stoplight run which was no more that 60 in a 35 or so. Had one "racing" ticket which due to my friends' giving the cops a hard time, which went on while I was "in custody" turned into three tickets!! You're in the laws hands and anything goes, it can be a horrible experience. Be careful as there are lots of crooked cops. They have full control over you and there's little you can do.

My three tickets were $300. Did have a lawyer (more $) which reduced the offenses to "loud exhaust" ticket, so essentially a clean record. It's amazing what money can buy in this country.

Another unnerving part of the experience was during the ride to the station in the cop car he rolled every stop sign along the way.


----------



## TexasRealtor (Oct 4, 2004)

Well, since you were going over 100+ Defensive Driving is not an option. Yo could try to schedule a trial, then reschedule it a couple of times and home the officer doesn't show up. How much is your ticket?


----------



## sboylan (Nov 14, 2004)

GTOfreak said:


> Well, besides "don't speed". I did something really stupid this morning. I let a lowly Jetta VR6 get on my nerves. Next thing I know I'm going 110, and he's chasing after me. I know better......I know better......here comes the blue lights.....#*($&%^#*$($%......clocked me 110 in a 65. Reckless driving and speeding. Not good. How bad is this gonna hurt? Court is in 2 weeks. My last speeding ticket was 2 years ago, and minor. This is my first serious traffic offense in over 30 years of driving. :confused



Get an attorney - accept any plea bargain.


----------



## Afterglow (Nov 1, 2004)

I've had lots of tickets and even driving on suspended tickets. My best advice to you is find a good lawyer and have them do the talking. It will cost you extra now but they can probably get you out of the ticket or atleast talk it down for you. Call around and find out costs and win/lose record for fighting traffic tickets. Find a confident lawyer, if the lawyer isn't positive minded you don't want them representing you. I went through a couple different lawyers. The first one told me "Don't drive while you license is suspended"....DUH!! The next lawyer I got asked me, "Do you want your license back, we can get it for ya". Hell of a lot better than the first guy! Got my license back in matter of 2 months and had 3 out of 4 driving on suspended tickets expunged from my record. Not bad for $1000. 
Good luck, however you handle it.


----------



## GasTiresandOil (Aug 2, 2004)

sboylan said:


> Get an attorney - accept any plea bargain.



:agree This is the best option for this type of ticket. I know something of that nature here in CA would warrent a 2 point ticket and a substatial fine. Just try to get them to lower it down to driving school or one point and some community service or something.


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

sboylan has given you all the advice you need to know about this situation.

Regarding triple digit speeds on public roads, just don't do it -- no matter how many other people tell brave tales of 200 mph plus speeds with one hand on the wheel.

The reason is that if something goes wrong -- you're probably going to end up dead, in a coma or in a wheelchair. You don't have 5 point belts, you don't have a helmet, you don't have a roll cage. You also have things like trees and telephone poles that will stop you in your tracks -- instead of a smooth wall you can glance off of. 

You can be the greatest driver in the world -- but that really doesn't matter to the deer that steps out in front of you -- or the drunk kid that slams it into secomd instead of fourth while right next to you.

Check this out:










This was a 2004 VW Passat. Yes, that's the engine block toward the right of the car. 100 miles an hour yesterday morning. Snapped off a stop sign, telephone pole, and light pole in addition to blasting out about 30 feet of a three foot high brick wall and totaling two other cars. Services, of course, will be held later this week.

Track time is plentiful, and cheap, in a bunch of places. Check them out. In the meantime, be thankful that you're safe -- and that the cop who wrote you up didn't cuff you and take you downtown.

I'll hop off this soap box now.


----------



## QS05GTO (May 9, 2005)

You raced a VW with your GTO and then got a ticket in the process? I think you got what you deserved; maybe next time you will know better! :willy:


----------



## Freelancer (Oct 16, 2004)

Get a Lawyer. A good one!!!

I have had over 40 speeding tickets, the worst being 110 in a 40 on a 2 lane road. That one got my car impounded and my butt thrown in jail. If my uncle wasn't a Capt. of a neighboring town, I woulda had a boat load of fines.

His advice is "GET A DAMN GOOD ATTORNEY BOY, CUZ YOU ARE GONNA NEED ONE!!!"


----------



## RookWV (Apr 9, 2005)

I'd get a lawyer....

Or peruse this: http://www.helpigotaticket.com/


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

b_a_betterperson said:


> sboylan has given you all the advice you need to know about this situation.
> 
> Regarding triple digit speeds on public roads, just don't do it -- no matter how many other people tell brave tales of 200 mph plus speeds with one hand on the wheel.
> 
> ...


 :agree .... seeing wrecks like this makes me want to take myself out back and beat the crap out of me! Just about 2 A.M. (this morning) I was running 140+ stomping the hell out of a S.S., hell I toyed with him for at least 4-5 
miles! Man, if I lost it, who the hell would post whore here (as much as I do), and worse of all.... who the hell would take care of my beautiful fiance' and 4 dogs? It's gotta make you wonder... is stomping the hell out of a punk kid in his "modded" S.S. for braggin' rights (and so he'll shut up about our "Cavalier on steroids  ) or just waiting to go to the track and doin it there! :cheers


----------



## QS05GTO (May 9, 2005)

To me this car does not feel stable enough at those speeds to want to be up there often. Especially on public roads. Do you know what would happen to your insurance rates if you took out a few folks doing those speeds???


----------



## TexasRealtor (Oct 4, 2004)

GTOfreak said:


> I did something really stupid this morning. I let a lowly Jetta VR6 get on my nerves.


 :agree


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

QS05GTO said:


> To me this car does not feel stable enough at those speeds to want to be up there often. Especially on public roads. Do you know what would happen to your insurance rates if you took out a few folks doing those speeds???


This car feels eerily stable at 145 mph...been there a few times on the freeway. That's not smart, but it is fun.

However, I have a beautiful wife who loves me and four kids to house, feed, and raise. Too many Very Bad Things beyond the driver's control can happen in horrifying rapidity at those speeds, and a public freeway is just not built for the contingency of 1.75 tons going well over twice the speed limit.

I need to knock it the feck off.

I need to use a local road track to have my fun...drag racing does absolutely nothing for me.

Willow Springs, during the next ARCA meet-- I'm all over that.


----------



## asteng88 (Aug 26, 2004)

Well Guys I can actually tell you a story about something that happened to me not too many months ago.

I was acting a complete pri*k in my goat and took out 2 stationary cars as well as leaving a 20 foot wheelspin mark in a friends apartment block car park. I left the scene in a complete panic and eventually when the cops were wandering around my apartment block, searching for a blue GTO with a slight "dent" in the front, I surrendered myself and got 3 tickets. One for unsafe start (20 foot wheelspin), one for leaving the scene and one for driving on a UK license when I should have had a NY license.
I got myself a decent LOCAL attourney who was VERY friendly with the presiding judge for my case and I got completey lucky with an ajournment first time because the cop was ill then an appearance at the second date.

By the time I got to the court, my attorney had struck a deal with the cop and I got a $10 fine and the tickets reduced to barely nothing. That was the luckiest day of my life so far. That and the fact that on that night of turning off my traction control and acting the dick in front of my buddies, I never hurt anyone, thank God.

You are all right about the track, the GTO is a monster of a car and should be respected at all times. These kids who spend hundreds of $$$ on their ****e rice rockets are all noise and fart.

Me getting another car like this is going to be as rare as rocking horse **** and I learned my lesson very early on so as hard as it may be, let those spunkheads fart by in the rice rockets, turn the music up and enjoy the GTO.

Best of luck on the outcome. :confused


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

I'm telling you guys, street racing is ignorant (and fun)! I wish that I had enough self control to stop all together but I don't, I can cut back but realisticly I will never stop. It's a damn shame to, but I think that if people could at least cut back it may help. Of course now I'm just babbling because this will never happen, but....... :cheers


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

I've done a lot of research lately on street tracks that are open to the public. As I've said, I find drag racing only slightly more fun than farming bellybutton lint, and see turning such a capable GT car into a dragracer as a near-crime. This car has a wonderful IRS in the back- why dink with the suspension and render it no better than a circa 1950's iron axle??

There are lots of openings-

http://track-days.org/

This is a very cool site promoting track racing:

http://racerfactory.com/index.php

I am going to join the SCCA (http://www.scca.org/ ) and NASA ( http://www.nasaproracing.com/ ) so that I can participate in some of the high-performance driving schools. I have two world-glass facilities within an hour or so of my house (Buttonwillow and Willow Springs)- I'm going to take advantage of these and knock off the 145 mph on the freeway crap. :cool

It'll be fun to hand some Bimmer guys their asses using a fine Aussie steed.


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

Groucho said:


> I've done a lot of research lately on street tracks that are open to the public. As I've said, I find drag racing only slightly more fun than farming bellybutton lint, and see turning such a capable GT car into a dragracer as a near-crime. This car has a wonderful IRS in the back- why dink with the suspension and render it no better than a circa 1950's iron axle??
> 
> There are lots of openings-
> 
> ...


 :agree


----------



## mumrah (Apr 3, 2005)

Everytime I push it I feel the rush and forget about the consequences. When I think back about it I ask myself how do I explain going well over 100 (I did push it over 150 on an empty 4 lane each way highway) to a cop. Definitely never admit to racing or hint that another car was involved that could result in losss of license. Just sheepishly smile and say you know it was stupid but just wanted to test it out. :seeya:


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

You can always do this (huge QuickTime movie):

http://ben.loaded.net/vids/GeneralLee.mpeg


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

b_a_betterperson said:


> You can always do this (huge QuickTime movie):
> 
> http://ben.loaded.net/vids/GeneralLee.mpeg


Holy crap, someone who drives like me!! J/K, man who was the driver? Great control! :cheers :cool


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

Professional stunt man. That's from the upcoming flop "The Dukes of Hazzard" starring Jessica Simpson as Daisy Duke.


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

b_a_betterperson said:


> Professional stunt man. That's from the upcoming flop "The Dukes of Hazzard" starring Jessica Simpson as Daisy Duke.


MMMMMMMM JUICY!!!!! :cheers


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

GTODEALER said:


> Holy crap, someone who drives like me!! J/K, man who was the driver? Great control! :cheers :cool



Damn, I'll say! Hate the car, won't see the movie (even w/ Jessica Simpson in cutoffs), but that is some mighty fine driving!


----------

